# Bellator FC 43



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 43
Date: May 07, 2011
Location: Newkirk, Okla.
Venue: First Council Casino
Broadcast: MTV2










Fight Card:


> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Rick Hawn vs. Jay Hieron (welterweight tourney final)
> * Bryan Baker vs. Joe Riggs
> ...





> Bellator's season-four welterweight final will take place in Newkirk, Okla.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has learned from sources close to the event that Bellator Fighting Championships officials have scheduled Jay Hieron (21-4 MMA, 2-0 BFC) and Rick Hawn (11-0 MMA, 3-0 BFC) to meet at Bellator 43.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23229/jay-hieron-vs-rick-hawn-tourney-final-set-for-bellator-43.mma


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm suprised they havn't announced more fights yet. I've got a bad feeling Hieron/Hawn is gonna stink, and Hieron wuill take another boring decision. Grove should take Jensen out early.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hieron is going to win this one. He's done good this whole tournament and he has this coming to him. He really should've gotten his shot at Diaz in Strikeforce but whatever.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im in


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This isn't the Pickem thread. Dude, this is the actual event thread. I still think that Hieron is going to win though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

by god your right, was fooled by the sticky


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And this isn't for another week.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Looking forward to this next week, even though i think the styles involved will result in some less than exciting decisions. My predictions: 

Rick Hawn v Jay Hieron
Personally i thought Good beat Hawn in the semi's, but it was a close fight and cant call it a robbery. Hieron has looked pretty poor in his last few fights, even before bellator he got a couple of lopsided decisions over Riggs and Taylor. Of all the finals this season, i think this one will be the worst. I think Hawn will have some success early on and maybe snatch the first round, but Hieron will be too much for him and get another decision. *Hieron by Unanimous Decision*.

Bryan Baker v Joe Riggs
Baker is a fighter i really like, and i was suprised when he lost the season 3 final to Shlemenko. Hopefully he's back to 100% after his illness, he still looked a little weak against Horn in his last fight i think. Riggs is great on his day, but its not been his day too much recently - since 2010 he's just 2-2. I think the skid will continue here, and Baker will take quite a dominant decision. *Baker by Unanimous Decision*.

Zak Jensen v Neil Grove
This is Grove's first fight sinc he got to last seasons final. I dont really rate Grove and was suprised he got so far - he's a massive heavyweight but has zero ground game. Saying that, Jensen is a guy i rate even less, he was poor on TUF and has done nothing since then. *Grove by 1st round TKO*.

Chase Beebe v Jose Vega
Vega is a guy i like, he's exciting, but i think Beebe will just be way too much for him here. After his 5 fight losing skid, he's gone a solid 5-1 and looks to be back to his old self. Vega is a good kid and will be decent i nthe future, but i just think he'll get dominated here. *Beebe by 2nd round Submission*.

On the undercard, i think Stinson should beat Gorczynski pretty easily by 2nd round submission, Provinc woill get back to winning ways (although i havnt heard of his opponent) and Ron Sparks will absolutely smash Barnes.


----------

